# Siegfried Langgaard



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Born: 13 July 1852, Copenhagen, Denmark
Died: 5 January 1914, Copenhagen, Denmark
Children: Rued Langgaard

Rued Langgaard's father, Siegfried Langgaard, was a pianist, a composer and a philosopher of music. On account of bad nerves and periods of oppression he was forced to abandon a career as a concert pianist and concentrate on teaching. For 33 years he taught at the Royal Danish Academy of Music in Copenhagen.

Siegfried Langgaard had been a pupil of Niels W. Gade and J.P.E. Hartmann. After his concert debut, and on Gade's recommendation, he studied under Franz Liszt in Weimar in the summers of 1878 and 79.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening


----------

